
The State of macOS for Software Developers - tosh
https://nextjournal.com/kommen/the-state-of-macos-for-software-developers
======
amrox
Personally I don’t find the “Vista-like” pop-ups that bad. It’s a minor
annoyance when setting up a new app, but otherwise I hardly ever see it. And
how often do you install new apps on macOS anymore?

~~~
Hackbraten
It’s not just about installing apps, it’s also about apps accessing some
resource, for example contacts, photos, or the filesystem. It happens often
enough to be more than just a minor annoyance.

